# Blue Daisy ~ Polymer Clay Pen



## Toni (Sep 22, 2011)

This is a Blue Daisy pattern on a Jr. Statesman Pen Kit.  One of my favorite designs.

Thank you for looking!!!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Sep 22, 2011)

Toni, beautiful as always. You do so well with straight butterflies and flowers. I'm guessing patience is one of your virtues as you create these.


----------



## Toni (Sep 22, 2011)

Eric my kids might disagree with you   But yes I do take my time and enjoy every minute of it!! Thank you for looking!!!


----------



## edavisj316 (Sep 22, 2011)

Awesome!  I truly love seeing your work.  One of these days I am going to have to try one of those.


----------



## pianomanpj (Sep 22, 2011)

My, oh my! Another gorgeous pen!!


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm shocked!  another beautiful pen from Toni :wink:!  The flowers almost look like they are floating!  do you have a layer of something clear between them and the base clay?


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 22, 2011)

SCHMOKIN' HOT!!!! As always Toni.......thanks for sharing!


----------



## Toni (Sep 22, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> I'm shocked!  another beautiful pen from Toni :wink:!  The flowers almost look like they are floating!  do you have a layer of something clear between them and the base clay?



No I dont.  I would say its 20 years of working with polymer clay:biggrin:


----------



## MarkD (Sep 22, 2011)

Awesome pen Toni. Love all your work!


----------



## Toni (Sep 22, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> SCHMOKIN' HOT!!!! As always Toni.......thanks for sharing!



Thank you Seamus and Mark!!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 22, 2011)

Still the flower child!  Groovey.


----------



## George Watkins (Sep 22, 2011)

The best i've ever seen- Brillant work Toni


----------



## Bill Sampson (Sep 22, 2011)

For what ever reason, I was not given the talent of creativity. I do, however, appreciate those of you on this site that have those skills.
Tony, your work is stunning; thank you for sharing.
Bill Sampson, Richmond


----------



## jbswearingen (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow, Toni, that is beautiful.  I really can't express what I see there.  Stunning.


----------



## turkly281 (Sep 22, 2011)

Incredible work,you haven't lost your touch!
Tom.............


----------



## razor524 (Sep 22, 2011)

Great work as usual!


----------



## RogerH (Sep 22, 2011)

Toni:

I'm a newbie to this site, and so when I saw your work this morning, I was literally amazed.  I went to your web site and then to exotic blanks, and I was further stunned.  Taking nothing away from the turning of wood and acrylic, or even tru-stone, metallic, exotics and odd stuff like corn cobs, all of which I've done and which is routinely displayed in the exquisite work of many of the members on this site (and FAR better than I can do it), your work is in a whole other galaxy.  I totally shows that you have been at it for 20 some years.

I was a vendor at a show this month and I had the extreme pleasure of having a commercial artist purchase one of my pens, and then compliment me on it when she said it was a work of art.  If true, then I don't have the words to describe what your work is-stunningly beautiful and in a class by itself.  While I truly admire the work of other polymer clay artists, your work just jumps off the tubes !!

I'm fairly confident you get these sort of compliments pretty often, so I almost didn't write this.  Then, I had second thoughts and realized that talent like yours deserves compliments, whenever the work is appreciated.

Finally, exotic blanks has only 3 examples of your work available.  I was looking for something more floral, along the lines of what you put in this post.  Do you have any of those blanks available, or will you in the near future?  I would love to buy one or more if they are available.

Respectfully

Roger


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 22, 2011)

That should brighten anybodies day.:biggrin: Nice work Toni!


----------



## Toni (Sep 22, 2011)

BRobbins629 said:


> Still the flower child!  Groovey.


Yep still am!!



George Watkins said:


> The best i've ever seen- Brillant work Toni



Thanks George always appreciated!!



Bill Sampson said:


> For what ever reason, I was not given the talent of creativity. I do, however, appreciate those of you on this site that have those skills.
> Tony, your work is stunning; thank you for sharing.
> Bill Sampson, Richmond



Thank you Bill and Everyone else for the wonderful feedback!!! Much appreciated, I dont get to do as many as I used to since moving back to USA.  The pens I have to show were completed before I left New Zealand.  Thank you again!!


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 22, 2011)

Another beautiful pen Toni. Glad to see you back showing your work.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 22, 2011)

[/quote]
I dont get to do as many as I used to since moving back to USA. The pens I have to show were completed before I left New Zealand. Thank you again!![/quote]


Translated - Toni desperately needs a very small apartment lathe for her new digs. Anyone have something that can help her? Only needs to turn PC.


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 22, 2011)

Beautiful I want that pattern for LOML's next pen.


----------



## kenspens (Sep 22, 2011)

awesome pen very beautifull toni! your skill amazes the mere pen maker in me!
ken
kenspens


----------



## JohnU (Sep 22, 2011)

I love the colors with that plating. Beautiful as always Toni, and I'm glad to see your work and supplies arrived safely.


----------



## PenPal (Sep 22, 2011)

Toni,

The real rivalry that exists between NZ and us in Austrralia I always resisted as you appeared to be grafted into living there from the US. Now you are back home so to speak let me say i look forward to your pens. In the States unless face to face words we use here every day can have different meaning.

Thrilled to see you post this pen you have inspired others since you first posted with your
trademark precision and this pen made in NZ is  pattern delightfull, intricate.

Wilma and I have six children and I know full well the day to day demands are great. Seize the moments. SWMBO gets up 5 am, leads the way in sharing her artistic talents and she joins with me in her admiration of your work and your thoughtful attitude towards this forum.

Looking forward to seeing more pens and trust the world is kind to you.

Regards Peter and Wilma.


----------



## Tom D (Sep 22, 2011)

Beautiful pen Toni, you do such a fantastic job. My wife still loves the comments she gets when ever she uses the pen I made from the blanks I got from you.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 22, 2011)

I guess the lay-off didn't effect your abilities one bit! :biggrin:

Fantastic as always!


----------



## Dai Sensei (Sep 22, 2011)

Well done Toni, you have still got it 

I haven't done a PC for a while now, but wish I could keep the shapes to their orginal shapes like yours, I tend to over-roll mine and deform them :redface::biggrin:


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 22, 2011)

That's one daisey, I mean doozey of a pen. Alsway love seeing your creations. I'm glad you are polymerizing once again. Thanks also for sharing your creations with us.
Do a good turn daily!
Don.


----------



## 76winger (Sep 22, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful Toni!


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 22, 2011)

Incredible pen, as usual, Toni.



> Translated - Toni desperately needs a very small apartment lathe for her new digs. Anyone have something that can help her? Only needs to turn PC.



I might have something.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 22, 2011)

Good to see you were reunited with your materials, Toni!!

Your colors are always so well-chosen and vivid.  Just Beautiful!!  (I like your butterfly)


----------



## johncrane (Sep 22, 2011)

Blue Daisy Heaven!!  beautiful pen Toni


----------



## Toni (Sep 23, 2011)

Kaspar said:


> Incredible pen, as usual, Toni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whatcha got?


----------



## thewishman (Sep 23, 2011)

You carried a lot of treasures back from Kiwi-land! That is a true beauty. Love your work! Love it, love it love it!!!


----------



## wizard (Sep 25, 2011)

Toni, As usual...another absolutely BEAUTIFUL pen. I really like it with those components. Regards, Doc


----------

